# Is this what I think it is?



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Was pouring over google earth tonight in search for some possible chukar country and stumbled upon this image... after looking online, there are roughly 6-10 guzzlers in this mountain range according to the DNR. Does this(cream color square that is down and to the left of the yellow marker) look like a guzzler to you guys???


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope, that is a missile silo. Stay as far away from it as you can because Obama has listening devices all a round them.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nope, that is a missile silo. Stay as far away from it as you can because Obama has listening devices all a round them.


-_O-:O||:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> -_O-:O||:


Lay off the kid , Dodge, not everyone knows what fracking looks like. ;-)


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

If you want me to go check it out, let me know where it is and Ill hike over that area with my dog and see. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

looks like one to me, what size it? (you can measure it on g-earth)


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

all of the guzzlers i have seen are galvanized steel. I hope you don't hunt over them when you do find them. Good luck!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> looks like one to me, what size it? (you can measure it on g-earth)


I found roughly 7 and they all roughly measure out at 12' x 8'


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

When would chukar typically use a guzzler? Just so I know when to stay away from it so they aren't scared to use the guzzler


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When they are thirsty. Early mornings and afternoons.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Could you see if there were grow light beams coming out from it ?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't shoot them either. Seems everyone I find is full of bullet holes from some tard and they no longer hold water. Maybe it's the garbage post but I get so sick of rifle tards. Hell my step dad's cabin gets shot about every other year. Who the hell shoots cabins?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Same people who shoot no trespassing signs- road signs- shoot and leave computers- toss beer cans- leave worm cups, diapers and McDonald bags- don't shut gates after them- you know those ignorant SOB'S.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Dodge360 - Chukars typically use guzzlers beginning in late spring through the summer. By the time the season opens there is relatively little use of guzzlers (that is part of why the opener is when it is).


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

there are trail cameras on them too!


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

The latin term is praedatoris magnetis.

They can also be useful in locating springs


----------

